# Retro fit Aerotwin style Blades........... *PICS*



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

....... MAY be now available..  Found the item below from ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-Retro-Fit-Fl ... dZViewItem

I have ordered a pair so will report back findings!! Ok they may not be Bosch but it's a start! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice find - I've bought new standard (old style blades) last night but I'd really be interested in seeing how well these fit and work.


----------



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

No probs... will feed back as soon as I receive a pair... If all goes well I will try and see if I can get a group buy happening :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im confused - i thought these was std?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Top_Gun said:


> ...Ok they may not be Bosch but it's a start! :wink:


But don't Bosch Aerotwins have two blades per wiper arm :?:

Looks like what us pre-Aerotwin people need is the little adapter
that is in the Ebay description coupled to a genuine Bosch aerotwin
blade.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That's the Aerotwin

This is the Bosch site - "Now also in retrofit...."

http://aa.bosch.de/advastaboschaa/kidow ... rv_id=1065

So the eBay blade is a standard blade fitted to an arm similar in design to the Aerotwin.


----------



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Im confused - i thought these was std?


I believe on post '03 cars the Aerotwins were std ??? :? Prior to that the standard 'retro' blades were used ?? I know the Bosch German site has some info about the retro-fit blades but I don`t think they have released any in the UK yet ??

Will see how they look and perform when fitted..and post some pics. If the quality is good then I`m happy! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Are the Bosch ones not about Â£40 to buy - therefore would it not be better to go for those rather than an amalgam of two types of wipers?


----------



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

saint said:


> Are the Bosch ones not about Â£40 to buy - therefore would it not be better to go for those rather than an amalgam of two types of wipers?


I don`t think you can get them for less than Â£80 as you need to buy new wiper arms as well... ?? :?

These were Â£17.99 and free shipping so I thought it wasn`t much to lose as my wipers were due a change anyway.... :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Does the retrofit not eliminate the need for the arms hence why Bosch have made them available as retros?


----------



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

That was my dilemma for the past few weeks that Bosch haven`t released retrofit Aerotwin wipers blades in the UK yet.... unless you have found anyone that can supply these ??? The Bosch german website says these were due to be released last year or something but no sign of these in the UK  So if you want Bosch Aerotwins..you need to change the wiper arms too...

The ones on eBay I found were via a company called http://www.1stautobulbs.com and the blade was named as the Classic 'Fusion' RetroFit Flatblade Wipers... :lol:

Will see how good they look and perform when I get them!


----------



## ianmackem (Jan 8, 2006)

Im gonna order some and see what they are like


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Let us know what they are like, my blades need changing and was considering the Â£80 upgrade, but if these are good enough for Â£18 then I am sold!


----------



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

Spoke to Chris Clark, eCommerce manager at Randstad Ltd this am.. Really nice guy. He has offered a 10% discount to TT Forum and TTOC members across the whole range of products on their website.

http://www.1stautobulbs.com/

Discount code is: *AudiTT*

Feel free to give Chris an email: [email protected] or call directly on: 01670 706 985 for any queries.

Will slap this also in the Group Buy section... [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice one top_gun, well done!


----------



## 1stAutoBulbs (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Guys

Think I need to disolve a few myths and clear up some mis-information.

Original Aerotwin FlatBlades fit about 5% of cars which have had them fitted from new (more and more cars are having these fitted - Bosch themselves say that in a few years over 80% of cars will have these fitted).

Our flatblade wipers are basically a flatblade wiper fitted to a universal adaptor which fits up to 85% of cars (Basically all cars with a standard hook arm). You only need 1 pair just like standard blades (not 2 each arm as some people tend to think). The flatblade has over 1000 points of contact (normall blades have 4-6) so you get a superior clean and they fit closer to the screen so are much quieter. They also last longer than standard blades and have a graphite coating so they do not dry and crack.

Our Universal adaptor gives everyone the benefit of using these revolutionary new blades without the need to have them fitted from manufacture (and pay up to Â£80 for them!).

We are the first company in the UK to market these blades and they have proven to be very popular.

Hope this has cleared up a few things. I am in the process of updating the webpage to show more information on these items but you can purchase now (don't forget your 10% discount code!).

If you have any questions about Upgrade Bulbs, Wiper Blades, NGK Spark Plugs, Brake Pads and any other automotive parts please give me an email ([email protected]) or a call on 01670 706 985.

Look forward to hearing from you all!

Chris


----------



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks Chris for the personal touch :wink:

Hopefully will get a set of these by the weekend to test out and see if they are as good as the Bosch set....


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

Top_Gun said:


> Thanks Chris for the personal touch :wink:
> 
> Hopefully will get a set of these by the weekend to test out and see if they are as good as the Bosch set....


Hi Topgun

thanks for the head-up 

do you mind making some pictures from outside but also inside the car to see how these blades sit on the standard hooks 

I've got to replace mine and would be quite interested to see if they are as little noticeable as the proper BOSCH ones when you drive :roll:

cheers


----------



## Buba6 (Nov 18, 2005)

I have got bosch, almost identical to those from ebay that you showed in the first post, they are really great, you just have to take the right size, first my were to long, but now I bought the right ones and it is perfect.

btw. in Poland they cost Â£10 a pair


----------



## ianmackem (Jan 8, 2006)

Just ordered mine from Chris who is a Mackem as well!

Just to let you know that the company only has 1000 of these available for each model and Chris said it has been manic so if you want some I would get in there quick :wink:


----------



## 1stAutoBulbs (Apr 20, 2006)

Please Note.

Because of the massive demand the price for these blades the price has been increased (out of my hands I am afraid).

However because of the massive support given to me by your forum manager and everyone who has posted on here I am going to freeze your prices so all AUDI TT owners get the blades for Â£17.00 a pair! (I will probably get a spanking for this so if anyone wants any, get them while you can).

Because the website prices have gone up the only way you can get these for Â£17 is to give me a call on 01670 706 985 and I will take your details over the phone.

This is not a gimic or anything, I have been told to increase the prices but felt bad because you guys have been great and I have received a lot of interest based on this forum.

Hope this is ok with everyone

Chris


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

I know a few people on this forum have ordered these wipers.

Has anybody actually received them yet? I'm keen to know what you think of them.


----------



## Stews_TT (Apr 20, 2006)

Ordered mine Friday, Chris said they should be out early this coming week, so will (try) post piccies then (including tax holder from GTTuning - that is great looking).


----------



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

Will post some pics as well once rec'd..... Started raining here today in London.... shame I hadn`t received them yet :roll:


----------



## Black_64 (Oct 31, 2005)

I did order them on friday and received them today (monday).
I payed 19.80 pond with the discount code and delivery at home (belgium).


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

can you take some pics Black 64? please?


----------



## Black_64 (Oct 31, 2005)

I did try to make some pics but... 
I think you get better pics on their site: Click for pics


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice one, and nice avatar

You do realise that im a photographer and there are copyright laws that protect the misuse of any of my images?


----------



## Black_64 (Oct 31, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Nice one, and nice avatar
> 
> You do realise that im a photographer and there are copyright laws that protect the misuse of any of my images?


No i didn't now. Must i remove my avatar?
What do you mean with "misuse"?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

You can keep the avatar for a small fee of Â£10.

Just kidding :lol:

:roll:


----------



## Black_64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

No problem, just get those wipers fitted and show us some pics


----------



## Black_64 (Oct 31, 2005)

I have to wait. My wife has the TT to its work.
And i must work from 14h to 22h. So it will not be for today.


----------



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

Hopefully mine will have arrived when i get home today.... pics look good though :wink:

Regarding the avatar..... Black_64... there is always autotrader :lol:


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

My new wipers arrived today. Fitted them this morning and have just been for a test drive. They seem pretty good so far - quiet and smooth - but its early days yet of course.

There is a little yellow sticker on each wiper blade with an arrow (pointing to 'up'). I reckon the sticker is attached the wrong way round. If you've bought these wipers, you'll see what I mean. Either way its no problem as it easily peels off.

I don't have a digital camera so can't post any pictures, but I reckon they look ok.

I would be pleased to hear comments from any others who've bought them too.

Edit - Just a thought. Perhaps the wipers were originally designed for Left Hand Drive cars- the wipers would be on the other side and hence the sticker would be correct.


----------



## Black_64 (Oct 31, 2005)

I just fitted them. The yellow sticker with red arrow points the wright way i think(LHD).
But i looks that the passenger wiper not touch the window in de middle of the wiper.
I will try to make a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi guys.... wipers fitted and pics below... what do you think ??? :?:

Looks different to the Bosch set-up but wipers are quiet and perform well....


----------



## Stews_TT (Apr 20, 2006)

You beat me to the post there - mine didn't arrive today  . They certainly look good on your car though in the pics and I have to say that Â£17 is a big improvement on Â£80!!!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Look good - will order some up tomorrow 8)


----------



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

Stews_TT said:


> You beat me to the post there - mine didn't arrive today  . They certainly look good on your car though in the pics and I have to say that Â£17 is a big improvement on Â£80!!!!


Hey mate... I ordered mine on Thurs and they came today... Hopefully yours should arrive soon...

:roll:

Wasn`t quite sure about the little arrow stickers that they had on them.... but ignored them and took them off before fitting :wink:


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

mine smear a bit - would it be worth getting these?


----------



## Black_64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok, here some pics.


----------



## Top_Gun (Feb 5, 2006)

TTommy said:


> mine smear a bit - would it be worth getting these?


TTommy, did you use the arrows to fit your blades ?? As I think they point in the direction for LHD cars ?? Mine seem to work fine with great, quiet wiping .. They look a little weird from the inside though.. :? Or is it just me ?


----------



## TTommy (Apr 28, 2004)

sorry top_gun......

I bought bosch ones (not the 80quid) around 8months and even when they were new they smeared and didnt clean the window good.

Just wondering if its worth forking out money for these......


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I ordered some yesterday, does anyone know if they are better/worse than the bosch Aerotwins


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

What's the concensus then guys?

Look good enough for Â£20 or better to shell out Â£80 for the bosch aerotwins?

They look pretty good to me in the photos 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

WozzaTT said:


> What's the concensus then guys?
> 
> Look good enough for Â£20 or better to shell out Â£80 for the bosch aerotwins?
> 
> They look pretty good to me in the photos 8)


whos ever gonna tell really. look fine to me


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> What's the concensus then guys?
> 
> Look good enough for Â£20 or better to shell out Â£80 for the bosch aerotwins?
> 
> They look pretty good to me in the photos 8)


Overall [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## chriz1000 (Sep 17, 2005)

Just got mine this evening! Overall there pretty good, although there is a point on the passengerâ€™s side in the middle of the wiper that doesnâ€™t touch the window at the moment, but this may just need wearing in. There fairly quite but one is squeaking slightly, this may be because itâ€™s not raining though as I was just using the screen wash to test.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I've just ordered a pair today.

From the pics the wiper arms don't seem to sit as low as fitting a new set of Bosch Aero Twins, but for Â£17 delivered compared to Â£83 inc P&P(VAG Parts) I'm prepared to except this.

Lets just see how long they last and how well they perform! I've been fairly happy with my old style Bosch blades until I get up to speed....where they are pretty sh*t .


----------



## Stews_TT (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi All, well my new wipers arrived . . . but I have a little tale of woe as well. 
The positive bit is the wipers work great - smear free and look good (but not as low as a complete arm replacement and slight over edge on passengers side). 
The downside . . . well, obvious really . . . when fitting them, it pays to make sure that you don't let the arm snap back and hit the windscreen  What happens is that the windscreen does not survive the point impact very well. 

So, after I fitted the wipers, I then called my insurers and had a trip to Autoglass. Autoglass were great (Stoke one). All done within 1.5 hours . . . still Â£60 out of pocket on insurance excess, but looking on the bright side (you've got to really) it also took care of a chip on the drivers side. Ho hum.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/stews_tt/Photo_042706_002a.JPGhttp://www.********.co.uk/gallery/stews_tt/Photo_042706_004a.JPG

PS - Tax disc is from TT Shop and is ace 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

My standard fit Bosch miss on the passenger side slightly as well. Put it down to the curve of the glass.

NaughTTy also managed to smash his window changing blades recently 

Look ok though for the price


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Stews_TT said:


> Hi All, well my new wipers arrived . . . but I have a little tale of woe as well.
> The positive bit is the wipers work great - smear free and look good (but not as low as a complete arm replacement and slight over edge on passengers side).
> The downside . . . well, obvious really . . . when fitting them, it pays to make sure that you don't let the arm snap back and hit the windscreen  What happens is that the windscreen does not survive the point impact very well.
> 
> ...


I did exactly the same thing when I changed my blades a couple of weeks back :x  RAC Windscreen guy did a great job. He mentioned that they had to do loads of TTs when they were new to the Audi dealers. Now the mechanics have got wise to the problem and put a cloth pad on the windscreen before starting - wish I'd thought of that too 

Incidentally - what type of screen did you get from Autoglass? Mine had a Pilkington replacement but the tint is so heavy at the top it looks like it should have Kev and Shaz along it :lol: :evil: RAC were superb though - the fitter told me I could ask for it to be changed under their warranty and said (off the record) that I was perfectly entitled to ask for genuine Audi screen. (which I really should have asked for in the first place really :roll: ). I called them up a couple of days later, expecting an arguement. "No problem Sir, it'll be about 10 days, is that alright?"  Very impressive customer service.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Mine arrived on Wednesday and are pretty good a regular speeds, but are not so good (although no worse than the original OEM) on the motorway :?

But then again for Â£17 its not the end of the world

Just IMO


----------



## Stews_TT (Apr 20, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> I did exactly the same thing when I changed my blades a couple of weeks back :x  RAC Windscreen guy did a great job. He mentioned that they had to do loads of TTs when they were new to the Audi dealers. Now the mechanics have got wise to the problem and put a cloth pad on the windscreen before starting - wish I'd thought of that too
> 
> Incidentally - what type of screen did you get from Autoglass? Mine had a Pilkington replacement but the tint is so heavy at the top it looks like it should have Kev and Shaz along it :lol: :evil: RAC were superb though - the fitter told me I could ask for it to be changed under their warranty and said (off the record) that I was perfectly entitled to ask for genuine Audi screen. (which I really should have asked for in the first place really :roll: ). I called them up a couple of days later, expecting an arguement. "No problem Sir, it'll be about 10 days, is that alright?"  Very impressive customer service.


Hi NaughTTy - sorry to hear of your similar escapade . . . at least I know I'm not the only one to fall foul :wink:

I've set up a new thread to take this windscreen issue further
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=61882

Cheers, Stew.


----------



## 1stAutoBulbs (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheers for letting me know how not to fit wipers  I think I have been lucky in the past, wipers I have put up have snapped back but not left any chips or cracks (Did his a big Bee 2 weeks ago and now have a 12" crack which will have to get sorted out - Could be worse I could have been the Bee!).

I will keep this information to hand and mention it in passing when your members phone up (If they have not read this post already.

Cheers Fellas, Hope you all have a good weekend...


----------



## 1stAutoBulbs (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheers for letting me know how not to fit wipers  I think I have been lucky in the past, wipers I have put up have snapped back but not left any chips or cracks (Did his a big Bee 2 weeks ago and now have a 12" crack which will have to get sorted out - Could be worse I could have been the Bee!).

I will keep this information to hand and mention it in passing when your members phone up (If they have not read this post already.

Cheers Fellas, Hope you all have a good weekend...


----------



## Stews_TT (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Chris - in a sense I suppose I could hold you to blame actually . . .if you follow the logic; if you hadn't of been selling these, then I wouldn't have bought a pair, in which case I wouldn't have cracked my window, so wouldn't have posted a message, which wouldn't have got you to reply, which . . . .ah, b*gger it - have a good weekend too


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Fitted my new wipers today.....1st impressions: Don't look as good as Aero Twin arm conversion and don't hug the screen to well on passenger side!

Fitting: I ignored the yellow sticker and attempted to fit. I found the clips a bit of a squeeze at first and decided to unclip the plastic adapter from the wiper just to make sure it would fit my wiper arm.

In doing this I realised I could change which way round the wiper sat on the screen. Looking at the way the wiper spoiler has been designed, the wipers have been set up for LHD from the factory and therefore need to be rotated round for RHD cars.

Either way round didn't solve the centre of the passenger wiper problem....do people think it'll eventually touch the screen with wear?


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

ChrisB72 said:


> Either way round didn't solve the centre of the passenger wiper problem....do people think it'll eventually touch the screen with wear?


On the passenger side its a 21inch blade. Mine didn't touch the screen properly either so I tried swapping the blades round. The 22inch worked fine on the passenger side without any problems - so I've ordered another 22 inch for the passenger side

If you haven't bought these yet, you might want to consider getting 2 x 22 inch blades rather than a 21inch and 22 inch.

The new 22 inch hasn't arrived yet but when it does, I'll come back and let you know how I get on.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

tortoise99 said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > Either way round didn't solve the centre of the passenger wiper problem....do people think it'll eventually touch the screen with wear?
> ...


What's the over hang like with a 22" on the passenger side? I don't really like the look of the current 21", so I'm note sure I'd be happier with more inches!! I suppose it'll only be by half and inch at each end?

I know some people with original Aero Twins put a smaller blade on their passenger side (I think from a VW Polo?)...not sure if this is to cure the same problem?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just tried my passenger 21" on the drivers side and it made no difference on mine. I can only see a smaller size making a difference due to the nature of the curve of the TT windscreen.

I need to test them in some a rain for my full verdit, but at the moment I'm wishing I'd forked out the Â£82 for the Bosch Aero Twin conversion :?


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

tortoise99 said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > Either way round didn't solve the centre of the passenger wiper problem....do people think it'll eventually touch the screen with wear?
> ...


Just received my new 22 inch blade for the passenger side - both wipers now working perfectly so far - no noise, wipes well.

If you haven't bought these yet, I recommend you seriously considder getting 2 x 22 inch blades.


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Do you find that the wiper tips on the 22" Passenger Blades stay in contact with the screen !? If so, is this better than on the 21's !?

Cheers,

The G.


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

The Gachet said:


> Do you find that the wiper tips on the 22" Passenger Blades stay in contact with the screen !? If so, is this better than on the 21's !?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> The G.


Yes !


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Cheers man, will order a set of those beauties in 22's then !


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

Just remember that these wipers were designed for left hand drive cars so the arrows pointing 'up' for fitting should actually point 'down' (since your TT is RHD).

Read through previous posts for further explanation.

cheers


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Will do, thanx again bruvver !


----------

